# Intake advice



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm the proud owner of a 2006 GTO.

I like to add an Intake, but keep reading about people not receiving product, or customers receiving poor customer support.

Are there any reputible venders or manufactures that can be suggested who make a quality product?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Drop in k&n or x air otr. I don't think anything else will give you any benefit without cutting the sheetmetal under the filter , completely insulate it from underhood air and relocate and upgrade iat sensor


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

I have been looking at the xair-otr... I've read comments from several people about how the K&N it one of the least beneficial intakes compared to others on the market.

Is there any way to swap out the green filters on the xair-otr? Not a fan of the green.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The K&N he referenced is the drop-in filter for the stock box not the K&N replacement assembly they sell. Nothing wrong with a Green filter. I've used both K&N and Green filters on my GTO


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

If you put the cut radiator shroud over the xair, you'll hardly notice the green.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Steamwalker said:


> If you put the cut radiator shroud over the xair, you'll hardly notice the green.


What is everyone using to cut the radiator shroud?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Just some aviation snips and a dremel.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Steamwalker said:


> Just some aviation snips and a dremel.


Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I used a hacksaw blade and a Dremel. It's easy to cut so there are many ways. You can also get black car door edging to give an even more finished look.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> I used a hacksaw blade and a Dremel. It's easy to cut so there are many ways. You can also get black car door edging to give an even more finished look.


Door edging! Yes! I wasn't sure what to call it, but you said it! If I choose to cut the radiator shroud, I don't want to leave just the cut edges exposed. It needs to have a 'finished' look, and door edging would help give it the final finishing touch and look that I'm after.

Thanks for the tip svede!


----------



## gary4n (Apr 1, 2015)

Whatever intake you choose, don't expect a dramatic improvement.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

gary4n said:


> Whatever intake you choose, don't expect a dramatic improvement.


Don't expect a dramatic improvement?

Care to elaborate?

Do you have first hand experience? Do you have a intake installed? If so, what brand?

Please list the pros/cons that YOU have experienced.

Thanks.


----------

